# Where to buy screws for flush hinges



## Rugbyjack2005 (1 Mar 2021)

I don’t like flush hinges as I can never source the correct screws for them. Usually they don’t come with screws and if they do, they’re often terrible. So, where’s a good place to source small screws for flush hinges? I typically use 50mm flush hinges so the screws need to be roughly 3mm x 20mm but the important thing is a small, counter sunk head. No preference on drive type, but probably slotted so the head isn’t too big.


----------



## RobinBHM (1 Mar 2021)

For small heads you can buy piano screw hinges, they are pz1


----------



## Nibbles (4 Mar 2021)

Spax do a 3x20 pz1 that have thin enough heads for flush hinges. I think they do 2.5s too but these can pull through easily.. Good luck!


----------



## Woody2Shoes (4 Mar 2021)

Perversely, B & Q have a good selection of weeny wood screws.


----------



## Jake (4 Mar 2021)

The hinge-tite ones Screwfix do seem OK, not that I've used many of them.


----------

